# Looking for Karl Smith and His Beloved Boat "Jonah"



## afoot (Aug 2, 2002)

*Looking for Karl Smith and His Beloved Boat "Jonah"*

Hi there,

I''m looking for a good friend of mine who I''ve lost touch with over the past ten years and I''m hoping someone who has cruised throughout the Caribbean (BVIs especially) may have met Karl recently, or knows of his whereabouts.

My friend''s name is Karl Smith and he is an avid sailor. He''s ~40 years old, originally from the East coast of the US and his father is a retired US navy captain (rank not necessarily accurate). We originally met in the BVIs when he was solo sailing his boat Jonah around the Caribbean. He generally sails from September to April and then works on a fishing boat up in Alaska in the summer months. He stores Jonah at a friends shipping yard in Miami.

If anyone remembers running into a Karl Smith sailing his beloved boat named Jonah, please send me an email ([email protected]) or reply to this post.

Thanks for reading and my fingers are crossed that someone has at least had a "sighting" of Karl and can help me get a step closer to finding him!

Thanks in advance for any help.

Take care,

Angela


----------

